

The Visual 6502 - ferno
http://www.visual6502.org/JSSim/

======
andyjohnson0
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4108557)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1702200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1702200)

------
arethuza
This makes me wonder how long it will be before we can simulate current CPUs
in a browser... 10 years, 30 years, never?

~~~
InTheSwiss
Never is a swear word in the IT world ;)

~~~
arethuza
I added that to try and get a reaction!

------
mrcactu5
there are easier ways to hack NES these days

